# What's your IQ?



## RantnRave

Officially registered test I received a 124 when applying for a private school 15 years ago. It was properly timed and had 5 sections.

People answering 135+ should not trust facebook IQ tests. Average range is 100-110. I'd believe most people are in the 105-135 range for top end.


----------



## AshtangiBear

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Wrong. 4 is most likely. It's obvious that communities dedicated to obscure intellectual topics will have significantly higher average IQ than general population.


You really should visit some of the other sub-forums on PerC.


----------



## Hughwatemate

bout 350


----------



## Epicyclic

Hughwatemate said:


> bout 350


IQ inflation right there. 

Soon we'll be seeing 4 digit IQs......


----------



## xForgottenOne

2857. Tested by an official IQ-tester. I'm so smart, I just get everything. It must be so boring to be you.


----------



## Dorstlesser

xForgottenOne said:


> 2857. Tested by an official IQ-tester. I'm so smart, I just get everything. It must be so boring to be you.


Wauw, please lead us into the new age of mankind. :laughing:

I got tested 136 at my uni.


----------



## xForgottenOne

Dorstlesser said:


> Wauw, please lead us into the new age of mankind. :laughing:


I've found out a way to clone myself over 5 million times so I think that will be possible :tongue:


----------



## Dorstlesser

xForgottenOne said:


> I've found out a way to clone myself over 5 million times so I think that will be possible :tongue:


You continue to impress me :laughing:


----------



## Epicyclic

Dorstlesser said:


> You continue to impress me :laughing:


Don't tempt him. Lest he flood this place with 5 million clone accounts. 










More realistically, if you can't make 5 million of yourself, get a botnet to do it for you.....


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

My parents won't tell me my standard IQ, but from the hints that I've forced out of them, I approximate it to be 135.

One of my therapists gave me a different kind of IQ test where I got 190, though.


----------



## Epicyclic

Let's rename this thread to "How subjective is human memory?"


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Tetsuo Shima said:


> My parents won't tell me my standard IQ, but from the hints that I've forced out of them, I approximate it to be 135.
> 
> One of my therapists gave me a different kind of IQ test where I got 190, though.



My mom won't tell me my IQ either - the highest benchmark I can get out of her is "somewhere around 160."

I have a hard time believing it. The last thing resembling an IQ test I took was a Raven's Matrices test online and I got 106.

That and I've read some accounts of people with IQs in the 150+ range and almost nothing there is relatable. School was easy and boring but not _that_ easy and boring, and I've never sought "challenge" in my life, just to name a few...


----------



## Lauressa

I once scored 145 which surprised me because some days I feel as dumb as a post. 

This explains IQ a bit...

IQ myth debunked by Canadian researchers - Technology & Science - CBC News


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> My mom won't tell me my IQ either - the highest benchmark I can get out of her is "somewhere around 160."
> 
> I have a hard time believing it. The last thing resembling an IQ test I took was a Raven's Matrices test online and I got 106.
> 
> That and I've read some accounts of people with IQs in the 150+ range and almost nothing there is relatable. School was easy and boring but not _that_ easy and boring, and I've never sought "challenge" in my life, just to name a few...


Idk. When I was a toddler, everybody called me a genius. And now, everybody calls me a retard because I have no life skills. Even when my mom brags about how smart I am, she only talks about things I did when I was little.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Idk. When I was a toddler, everybody called me a genius. And now, everybody calls me a retard because I have no life skills. Even when my mom brags about how smart I am, she only talks about things I did when I was little.


I was supposedly gifted as a child; I'm an effing idiot now. When I was two I went in for a bunch of testing - supposedly they calculated my IQ at about 120 then, and the only reason they couldn't go higher was because I couldn't read sufficiently yet. 

But yeah, my mom's even threatened to send me to some "retarded home" so I can learn life skills. I mentioned this to my therapist and he literally laughed at me, said if she ever tried that they'd probably offer me a _job_ there.


----------



## Sonderous

My parents had me take a test when I was like 13 or 14. I got 163. I took another 'unofficial' one independently a couple of years ago and got 151 though


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> I was supposedly gifted as a child; I'm an effing idiot now. When I was two I went in for a bunch of testing - supposedly they calculated my IQ at about 120 then, and the only reason they couldn't go higher was because I couldn't read sufficiently yet.
> 
> But yeah, my mom's even threatened to send me to some "retarded home" so I can learn life skills. I mentioned this to my therapist and he literally laughed at me, said if she ever tried that they'd probably offer me a _job_ there.


Story of my life.


----------



## AnalytiKathy

Epicyclic said:


> Well, I've never taken any IQ test or that sort, and I don't believe my IQ to be anywhere above 100.
> 
> But logically speaking, if there are so many people claiming IQ of 140 or higher, then there's a few likely possibilities:
> 
> 1. A lot of liars for whatever reason.
> 2. IQ tests online give an inflated result for whatever reason.
> 3. The ones with lower IQ dare not post and only the ones claiming higher IQ post.
> 4. PerC has become the new Mensa. Wow!
> 
> 1 and 2 are highly likely. There might be a possibility of 3, but 4 is extremely unlikely.


I've experienced the same thing IRL; most of the people whose IQs I know have claimed to have IQs in the 99-99.9 percentile. I really believe that IQs have been "inflated" so that while 100 is supposed to be average, the real average is around 125--Back in the day, even the smartest professors wouldn't usually test over 135. 

The old SAT correlated closely with IQ and a friend of mine who made a rather average SAT score now claims to have a genius level IQ greater than 140. If her IQ is really so high she should have done better on the SAT in relation to her peers.


----------



## ObservantFool

It's high enough for me not to feel held back by my limitations, so I must be somewhere in the average IQ range, but probably not much higher than that. There are a lot of people that I see as more intelligent than myself (especially online), but it doesn't stop me from being able to relate to most people or getting what I want out of life, so I don't see why I should care.


----------



## dunemobbin

134-146 according to online tests a few years back. I've been in AP classes, gifted programs, etc. my whole life and it means next to nothing. I don't value opinions on my intelligence, as it is something that isn't easily quantifiable. 

“Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid.” The question I have for you at this point of our journey together is, “What is your genius?”
- Albert Einstein


----------



## Dream Walker

142IQ as off year ago and something like 130 EQ as of recently

The tests are interesting, but we got better puzzle games to play now.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Apparently the mass majority of people on here are in the top 1% of intelligence - interesting 

As for me 126 at the age of 19 - quite such drastically lower now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovebeam

I see looots of people above 140 here...

IQ tests on the internet are notoriously unreliable - so much so that a HS textbook I had went out of its way to mention it. Internet tests regularly inflate your score, so to get your true number try subtracting 10-20 points from your results... Sometimes way more (in fact just don't bother with them).

The test results are designed to create a bell curve in which the most common result is 100 (68% of the US population is within the 85-115 range). With the way the test is designed, getting over 145 points would mean that you're among the 0.1% of the population that scores that high: 1 in 1000. The amount of people who reach over 130 IQ is 2%: 1 in 50.

If you wanna know your real IQ get tested by a professional.


----------



## Coffee_Yum

Online test says 120 but they are inaccurate as hell so I'll give it +/- 120. That puts me around 0 to 240. Sounds about right.


----------



## HGy

Below average. When I took the IQ test they sat me down at a table with blocks and coloring book and I did a few 5 piece puzzles. It was really tough guys.


----------



## Mange

I took a test when I was 13 and scored 119


----------



## meaningless

I don't trust IQ tests online, because I get varying answers that seem too shocking or too good to be true.

One test I got 153, another test (it said it was accurate or smth) said I got 140, another test said I got 118, and another test said I got 126.

Gathering from all of the scores I got, I can conclude that online IQ tests are BS!!!!!!! I'd rather take an administered IQ test or maybe, dismiss the IQ test all together! Why you ask?

There are many different aspects of intelligence that cannot be measured with one test. The IQ test measures only some areas of intelligence, which is logical and spatial intelligence. However, there are many people who have average ability in those areas, but can be genius or extremely gifted in another area. One person may be extremely gifted in math, but can't pick up an instrument at all. Another person can be a genius at the guitar, but can be average when it comes to their skill with verbal intelligence.


----------



## confusedasheck

It's 115 or something. I forget.


----------



## Epicyclic

HGy said:


> Below average. When I took the IQ test they sat me down at a table with blocks and coloring book and I did a few 5 piece puzzles. It was really tough guys.


This is an honest guy right here. I would take every other post here claiming a 130+ IQ with a bucket of salt.



meaningless said:


> I don't trust IQ tests online, because I get varying answers that seem too shocking or too good to be true.
> 
> One test I got 153, another test (it said it was accurate or smth) said I got 140, another test said I got 118, and another test said I got 126.
> 
> Gathering from all of the scores I got, I can conclude that online IQ tests are BS!!!!!!! I'd rather take an administered IQ test or maybe, dismiss the IQ test all together! Why you ask?
> 
> There are many different aspects of intelligence that cannot be measured with one test. The IQ test measures only some areas of intelligence, which is logical and spatial intelligence. However, there are many people who have average ability in those areas, but can be genius or extremely gifted in another area. One person may be extremely gifted in math, but can't pick up an instrument at all. Another person can be a genius at the guitar, but can be average when it comes to their skill with verbal intelligence.


Sees past the ego of making an inflated claim and questions the validity of the test. Well done.


----------



## Wiz

I got around 130 on the official Mensa test.

IQ is an important factor in all aspects of life.


----------



## wickedly

131 @Wiz ^ its not.


----------



## Wiz

wickedly said:


> 131 @*Wiz* ^ its not.


Well it is, so.


----------



## ShatteredHeart

Certified test = 142
Buzzfeed clickbait = 176

I would say that IQ test are inherently bias because they only test a specific type of intellect (pattern recognition and problem solving) Something I am adept at, but nothing else. Having a high or low IQ is not an accurate indicator of intellect.


----------



## ShatteredHeart

Wiz said:


> Well it is, so.


You should have added


----------



## pwowq

I dunno. Pineapple? Koala bear maybe (known as the least intelligent mammal).

Important thing is "Do you use your IQ for benefit of others?" and "Can you?" and "Really?" and "How?" and "What did you do today then?".


----------



## ShatteredHeart

pwowq said:


> I dunno. Pineapple? Koala bear maybe (known as the least intelligent mammal).
> 
> Important thing is "Do you use your IQ for benefit of others?" and "Can you?" and "Really?" and "How?" and "What did you do today then?".


----------



## Wiz

ShatteredHeart said:


> You should have added


Haha! Couldn't have found a better pic to illustrate my level of condesendedness


----------



## DOGSOUP

Wiz said:


> Well it is, so.


Yeah but why?


----------



## Coffee_Yum

pwowq said:


> I dunno. Pineapple? Koala bear maybe (known as the least intelligent mammal).
> 
> Important thing is "Do you use your IQ for benefit of others?" and "Can you?" and "Really?" and "How?" and "What did you do today then?".


As Australian I feel compelled to correct you: Koalas are not bears. They also happen to be INTP - high intelligent but sleep more hours a day than being awake. They have low sex drive too apparently not that it has anything to do with INTP-ness.


----------



## Coffee_Yum

_"On the planet Earth, man had always assumed that he was more intelligent than dolphins because he had achieved so much - the wheel, New York, wars and so on - whilst all the dolphins had ever done was muck about in the water having a good time. But conversely, the dolphins had always believed that they were far more intelligent than man - for precisely the same reasons. The last ever dolphin message was misinterpreted as a surprisingly sophisticated attempt to do a double-backwards-somersault through a hoop whilst whistling the 'Star Spangled Banner', but in fact the message was this: So long and thanks for all the fish." ~ *Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy*_

This and the Koalas demonstrates how true intelligent beings have a tendency to don'g give and don't do shit.


----------



## Wiz

DOGSOUP said:


> Yeah but why?


A higher IQ usually correlates with a heightened ability to preform abstract thinking, which is useful in any situation IMO.


----------



## zchathaml

112

Average. ~Wow~.


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby

﻿See, this is why people assume SJ's are dumb and/or aren't interested in MBTI (or "intellectual" topics in general). Out of the 121 responses in this thread, only around 12 or so were from SJ's even though this is OUR subforum. SMH :sad:

Anyway though... I have never actually taken a professionally administered IQ test so I have absolutely no idea. When I was in school, I vaguely recall my mother telling me that I placed in the highest percentile of students who took the standardized tests for our state. I do know I was placed in gifted and talented programs from 6th grade onward and passed the dual enrollment test for earning college credit while still in high school. So probably I'm somewhere around average to above average IQ?

I still remember when they had me take that test in 5th grade. I had to leave class and go to the counselor's office to take this really long, bizarre test that seemed to focus excessively on visual and number patterns, ie, showing 3 seemingly random clusters of shapes and asking what comes next. I didn't think I did well, but later over summer break my mom told me that next year I would be taken out of "regular" classes and put in the GATE program. Also, (though it's not really related to IQ or anything) I remember receiving a Presidential Award for Educational Excellence in 6th grade. I was so proud that day because this really obnoxious girl in my class who used to pick on me was boasting because she received like 5 different awards (citizenship, spelling, general things like that) and I hadn't received any. Then they called my name and I think maybe 2 or 3 other students and she said, "We all get that award." But only us few received it. I didn't really understand what it was about at the time. But when I took it home, my mom was so proud. She showed me how the president's signature was on it. roud: Of course, now I recognize that award doesn't actually speak to much concerning a person's intellect or ability, but getting that certificate and little blue pin sure made all my 6th grade haters feel jelly. :laughing:


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

I fiddled around online and got 117 to 127...


----------



## dizzycactus

MrsAndrewJacoby said:


> ﻿See, this is why people assume SJ's are dumb and/or aren't interested in MBTI (or "intellectual" topics in general). Out of the 121 responses in this thread, only around 12 or so were from SJ's even though this is OUR subforum. SMH :sad:
> 
> Anyway though... I have never actually taken a professionally administered IQ test so I have absolutely no idea. When I was in school, I vaguely recall my mother telling me that I placed in the highest percentile of students who took the standardized tests for our state. I do know I was placed in gifted and talented programs from 6th grade onward and passed the dual enrollment test for earning college credit while still in high school. So probably I'm somewhere around average to above average IQ?
> 
> I still remember when they had me take that test in 5th grade. I had to leave class and go to the counselor's office to take this really long, bizarre test that seemed to focus excessively on visual and number patterns, ie, showing 3 seemingly random clusters of shapes and asking what comes next. I didn't think I did well, but later over summer break my mom told me that next year I would be taken out of "regular" classes and put in the GATE program. Also, (though it's not really related to IQ or anything) I remember receiving a Presidential Award for Educational Excellence in 6th grade. I was so proud that day because this really obnoxious girl in my class who used to pick on me was boasting because she received like 5 different awards (citizenship, spelling, general things like that) and I hadn't received any. Then they called my name and I think maybe 2 or 3 other students and she said, "We all get that award." But only us few received it. I didn't really understand what it was about at the time. But when I took it home, my mom was so proud. She showed me how the president's signature was on it. roud: Of course, now I recognize that award doesn't actually speak to much concerning a person's intellect or ability, but getting that certificate and little blue pin sure made all my 6th grade haters feel jelly. :laughing:


I wouldn't have said SJs are dumb, more specialised in a way that doesn't match our ideas of what constitutes academic intelligence. 
It can actually be quite striking how apparent the specialization is, in the sense of how simultaneously good some SJs are when it comes to concrete organisational systems or even everyday tasks like shopping arithmetic, yet are simultaneously abysmal when it comes to anything involving abstract thought. Not that every SJ will have these in the same proportions, but obviously there's a trend towards that direction. 

I take my mom as an example. Textbook ESTJ. Pretty high up in the civil service, the whole governmental bureaucracy thing. Spots the slightest change of physical detail in her environment, is better than me at organising her daily life etc. And yet, several times I've tried to broach the concept of a black hole, and even approaching it from the simplest perspective possible, she seems completely incapable of grasping it. 
I'll be like "So, you know how matter is heavy?" "You've lost me". In this case, I probably lost her because "matter" is a more abstract term than referring to a specific piece of matter. So I try to explain matter. 
"Matter is substance, any substance". This confuses her, so I try something else. 
"Say you have lots of apples. Apples are heavy/have weight, right? Well, each apple has its own gravity, and attracts the other apples a little, like how the Earth attracts us to it." "You lost me at 'gravity'"
"Well... gravity is a force all objects that have weight (I know it should be 'mass', but trying not to complicate things here) exert on other objects..." "Force??"
And so on, getting nowhere. Actually, usually it doesn't get this far because as soon as there's something she doesn't instantly understand, she brushes the topic off. Not much willingness to learn. 

But then she'd probably be just as exasperated with me when I need her to tell me who I call and what to do when my car breaks down, or the oil tank etc lol. Or when I go to work with my T-shirt inside out. There's so many semi-arbitrary Te processes in the world just for getting stuff done, and I don't know how we're supposed to know about them all magically without prior experience.


----------



## Saira

While I was in high school I got into Mensa. I don't remember the exact number, it was equal or more than 130-something on one scale and 150-something on another one. I wasn't expecting to pass, let alone get the max result, but I think if I did the test today, I definitely wouldn't pass. A youth full of weed and alcohol kinda kills your sharpness. And it was the logical/spatial test. I don't think I'd be that good with words and numbers.


----------



## dizzycactus

Saira said:


> While I was in high school I got into Mensa. I don't remember the exact number, it was equal or more than 130-something on one scale and 150-something on another one. I wasn't expecting to pass, let alone get the max result, but I think if I did the test today, I definitely wouldn't pass. A youth full of weed and alcohol kinda kills your sharpness. And it was the logical/spatial test. I don't think I'd be that good with words and numbers.


I'm great with logical and pattern matching like the evolving matrices, fairly good at numbers, but terrible with rearranging letters into words lol. Does tend to make you think the test may be a little arbitrary if your performance would change so much between different versions.


----------



## The red spirit




----------



## chad86tsi

Interesting side note, My high functioning austistic son has had 30 point IQ swings depending on his state of mind at the time, ranging from "normal", to "intellectually disabled". Most of the deficits in the lower scores revolved around taking a logical open approach to problem solving. When disregulated, his thinking becomes rigid and less dynamic. 

People under prolonged or acute mental duress are less intelligent because of it.


----------



## edge magic

After I have done 1 mensa iq test on the internet, and I got 127 iq. So little bit over average I guess. Beacause I have heard you should 127-10 (on internet iq tests to the get a more correct result if you subtracts with 10) so around 117 iq is mine. Some time I wanna try the "real" mensa test, to see a more correct picture of my iq score.


----------



## tinyheart

I think I got around 90 once. Idk.


----------



## Mange

when i was 13 i scored at 120. probably still somewhere between 120 and 130 now (12 years later)?? Not sure. comparatively my mom scored around 140 and mensa sent her some bullshit in the mail but she didn't care to join. 

if you try teaching a frog how to fly and a pigeon how to swim then they'll both seem stupid, etc. that whole thing.


----------



## Mange

MrsAndrewJacoby said:


> ﻿See, this is why people assume SJ's are dumb and/or aren't interested in MBTI (or "intellectual" topics in general). Out of the 121 responses in this thread, only around 12 or so were from SJ's even though this is OUR subforum. SMH :sad:


oh, sorry.

*throws self into traffic*


----------



## dizzycactus

Red Mange said:


> when i was 13 i scored at 120. probably still somewhere between 120 and 130 now (12 years later)?? Not sure. comparatively my mom scored around 140 and mensa sent her some bullshit in the mail but she didn't care to join.
> 
> if you try teaching a frog how to fly and a pigeon how to swim then they'll both seem stupid, etc. that whole thing.


Are you taking into account that child IQ scores are generally determined as a kind of ratio of score to age rather than a more absolute value? Most children with above average IQ scores normalise towards adulthood even though in absolute terms they've gotten smarter.

That's one reason why sensationalist headlines like "8 year old girl smarter than Einstein!" are annoying when they interview her and she's clearly only around the developmental age of the typical youtube commenter (so, about age 11) as opposed to literally being smarter than Einstein.


----------



## master of time and space

just done a few tests online. 

First test: scored 134, A superior score.

I am clearly a genius. This shouldn’t really be surprising as I have a masters degree, how could I not have a vastly superior intelligence?

Second test: scored 128, still the web site said I was in the Superior group, 8% of the population

Obviously, I got overly complacent, even arrogant, after scoring so highly on the first test, and my performance suffered.

Third test, 138 scored, A superior score again

Oh my dear EGO is having a massive growth spell, Could it be that I will not be able to get through the door when I leave.

Finally. WHAT A LOAD OF RUBBISH

How on earth can a website with unscientific tests claim that I am a genius using just 20 questions

Firstly I did not try to answer all the questions correctly. I rushed through and couldn't be bothered on some taxing questions, after all this is not a PhD paper

Checking over the questions I failed to answer correctly I notice that I only scored 30-40% of the questions correctly.

Could it be that these websites are just for making money?

As far as I am aware you really need a fully trained professional to do the tests for you. It costs a lot of money and the tests take hours. I have completed one many years ago. You need to take at least 3 tests to fully understand your IQ and even then it is only to boast to your less Intelligent friends and co workers how really intelligent you really are

My real score back then 127, which means absolutely nothing to me


----------



## brightflashes

Seriously? 
130 +/- 5 as of two years ago. 

But I think that it doesn't matter if one can test at a higher IQ than average. I think what matters is how much of that brain power one uses in everyday life. I certainly don't concentrate nearly as hard as I did when I was taking the test, so I'm probably operating around 85 most days. : )

edit to add: it seems like a lot of people get a bit defensive about this topic. I've never really cared what one number says about my intelligence. The true test of that is whether or not other people think I'm intelligent or not. I assume if I am intelligent, then people will treat me as if I am. I know I don't apply myself as much as I could, but I'll take the less stressful life happily.


----------



## TwoStepsAhead

probly 2 IQ


----------



## Mange

dizzycactus said:


> Are you taking into account that child IQ scores are generally determined as a kind of ratio of score to age rather than a more absolute value? Most children with above average IQ scores normalise towards adulthood even though in absolute terms they've gotten smarter.
> 
> That's one reason why sensationalist headlines like "8 year old girl smarter than Einstein!" are annoying when they interview her and she's clearly only around the developmental age of the typical youtube commenter (so, about age 11) as opposed to literally being smarter than Einstein.


I don't consider 120 to be that high of a score. I was actually disappointed with the results. 

Also: 

* *


----------



## dizzycactus

Red Mange said:


> I don't consider 120 to be that high of a score. I was actually disappointed with the results.
> 
> Also:
> 
> * *


My point was that when you said you had a particular IQ score as a child, the statement is ambiguous. You can think of it as there being two types of IQ scores: Absolute IQ - how well you perform on a test relative to others, where the median (or mean) is set at 100, and relative IQ - how well you perform on a test relative to others of the same age, and the median is set at 100. So, a young child might score well enough on a test that an adult with the same performance would get an IQ score of 80, but if all the other kids scored the equivalent of 70, then your actual (relative) score might be listed as 110 or so, depending on how we scale it, while the other kids get a score of 100.


----------



## mxzbz

IQ test are highly inaccurate for people with non English Mother tongue


----------

